# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  نام چند شرکت معتبر ایرانی در زمینه اوراکل

## mirzabeygij

با سلام
خواهشمند است نام چند شرکت معتبر ایرانی در زمینه اوراکل مثل mDs را بگید 
با تشکر

----------


## ARCESS

شركت فناوري اطلاعات نرم افزاري ايرانيان و شركت يكتا پژوهان  دو شركت قدرتمند در زمينه ORACLE  هستند.

----------


## Rahman.hi

فکر کنم ایریسا اصفهان هم پروژه های بزرگ اوراکل رو برای فولاد مبارکه انجام میده
http://www.irisaco.com/

----------


## mahbod

شرکت بین المللی مهندسی سیستم ها و اتوماسیون - ایریسا
در اصفهان

----------


## mcse1234

بزرگترین شرکت در ایران در زمینه بانکهای اطلاعاتی اراکل شرکت ایریسا اصفهان هست که پروژه های بسیار بزرگی تو این زمینه انجام داده

----------


## devil00x

یعنی واقعا همین 2 3 تا شرکت تو کشور ما اوراکل کار هستند یا کسی ازشون اطلاعات زیادی نداره!!!!!

----------


## Bahmany

http://orasle.com/
بنده خودم با مدیر این شرکت چند دوره داشتم
از لحاظ Total Solution حرف اول رو می زنه چند تا کتاب هم تو این زمینه تالیف کردن
البته سایتش با موضوع دوره های آموزشیه ولی پروژه هم انجام میدن

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> http://orasle.com/
> بنده خودم با مدیر این شرکت چند دوره داشتم
> از لحاظ Total Solution حرف اول رو می زنه چند تا کتاب هم تو این زمینه تالیف کردن
> البته سایتش با موضوع دوره های آموزشیه ولی پروژه هم انجام میدن


سایت شون که واقعاً افتضاح هست ( My Site - صفحه اصلی !!!) و 90 درصد لینک ها هم خالی هستند، حتی اگه کارهای دولتی انجام میدن و بالطبع کارهاشون رابطه ای هست، چیزی که مردم می بینند اینها هستند و خالی رفتن لینک ها و سَمبَل کردن سایت و ... مطمئناً توهین به شعور مخاطب محسوب میشه!

----------


## SYSMAN

شرکت عصر دانش افزار www.asredanesh.com
شرکت مجتمع داده ها و سیستمها MDS  _ www.mdsir.com
_شرکت بين‌المللی مهندسی سیستم‌ها و اتوماسیون (ایریسا) www.irisaco.com
شرکت رادسامانه www.radsamaneh.com
شرکت اوراسل www.orasle.com

برخی شرکتها هم برای برنامه های داخلی خودشون از اوراکل استفاده می کنند
و واحد IT آنها اوراکل کار می کنند مثل بعضی شرکت خودرو سازی و زیر مجموعه های آنها، شرکت بوتان و...

----------


## Bahmany

> سایت شون که واقعاً افتضاح هست ( My Site - صفحه اصلی !!!) و 90 درصد لینک ها هم خالی هستند، حتی اگه کارهای دولتی انجام میدن و بالطبع کارهاشون رابطه ای هست، چیزی که مردم می بینند اینها هستند و خالی رفتن لینک ها و سَمبَل کردن سایت و ... مطمئناً توهین به شعور مخاطب محسوب میشه!


این رو حق با شماست ولی تیم قوی دارن 
من باهاشون کار کردم
البته باید برای سایت بهشون تذکر داد
 :چشمک:

----------


## ghasemi414

> http://orasle.com/
> بنده خودم با مدیر این شرکت چند دوره داشتم
> از لحاظ Total Solution حرف اول رو می زنه چند تا کتاب هم تو این زمینه تالیف کردن
> البته سایتش با موضوع دوره های آموزشیه ولی پروژه هم انجام میدن


منظور از Total Solution چيست؟

----------


## Sweety

شرکت بهپرداز جهان هم در این زمینه تیم بسار قوی دارد
WWW.Behpardaz.net

----------


## Bahmany

منظور از Total Solution راه حلی نهایی و جامع برای یک سیستم می باشد

----------


## matin.sedighi

واقعا آقای مومن توی اراکل استادن. کتاباشون خیلی خوبه. من با ایشون چندتا دوره گذروندم خوب بوده

----------


## siajan

من خودم اوراکل کار می کنم توی یه شرکت گمنام تو اصفهان منظورم از گمنام اینه که معروف نیست ولی جالب اینجاست که به جای کپی پیست مثل بیشتر شرکت ها داره خودش کار حسابی می کنه . مثلا ایریسا یه سری کارمند عالی داشت ولی الان داغون شده ، کارمنداش یا جذب جاهای دولتی شدن یا یرای خودشون شرکت زدن. باسا یه شرکت گنده دیگس که فقط کپی می کنه و ادعای ERP  هم داره . نمی دونم چرا ، ولی بیشتر اوراکل کارهای کار درست گمنامند . ما چند ماه تو روزنامه ها و سایت ها و با استفاده از روابط و ضوابط حتی با دست مزد های عالی چند تا استاد می خواستیم که بتونن ERP  اوراکل رو فقط توضیح بدن ولی هیچ کس پبدا نشد . کتابهای این آقای مومن که تعریف کردید اگه تو اوراکل یه سالی کار کنید می فهمید که بیشترش ترجمه است و خیلی هم تعریف نداره . برای کار حسابی باید زبان اصلی و سایت اوراکل رو مرجع قرار بدین شرکت های بزرگ معمولا 2-3 تا DBA حسابی دارن و بقیه کد نویسن . کار طراحی هم که استادش زیاده !!!!!!
در کل می خواستم بگم شرکت های پایدار کمن .

----------


## a1b2c3d4123456789

اینم آدرس یک شرکت کاملاً تخصصی اوراکل 

ایران اوراکل 

http://iranoracle.com/

http://iranoracle.ir/

----------


## fekripour

سلام به دوستان عزیز نام شرکت من داده پردازی نیلرام هست ما تخصصا روی اوراکل کار می کنیم جز معدود شرکتهایی هستیم که ERP  بومی شده ایرانی را خودمان با همین پلت فرم طراحی کردیم چندین پروژه بزرگ هم در دست پیاده سازی داریم  و کلا هم اوراکل کار می کنیم weblogic  & forms and reports 11g & oracle databace 11g r2  با ۳۳ ماژول عملیاتی

----------


## pooria2012

*http://www.iranoracle.com*

----------


## ghasemi414

http://education.asredanesh.com/

----------


## omidfive

شرکت توسعه فناوری اطلاعات آرتا راد هم پروژه های بزرگی توی اوراکل داره
البته اگر سایت شرکت براتون مهم باشه الآن سایتشون مشکل داره ولی پروژه های بزرگی توسطح ملی دارن 
اگه خواستین می تونم اطلاعات تماسشون رو در اختیارتون بزارم

----------

